# Another Easter Herping Thread (pic heavy)



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Some of what Matt (Mattsnake) and I found over the last 2 nights. Was an interesting few nights with plenty of furry things making noises - including 2 Spotted Quolls! There was a massive Red Bellied Black living near our tent, but managed to escape photo's a few times.

Start with the best find - A Stephens Banded in the freezing cold (around 16 degrees) discovered by Matt taking a leak at 3am.





















Found 2 Roughies, the one pictured below was a bloody monster!















A few Small Eyed's, 1 also being bloody huge (2nd photo)










A Golden Crowned










Carpet










Angle Headed










Spotted Velvet





And another big find, a giant Toad!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

Well you beat me to creating a thread lol, should I bother putting my pics up now?

Nice pictures though, love the first one of the Stephen's!


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 5, 2010)

sick phtotos and good finds


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha sorry Matt, I'm procrastinating, beats mowing the lawns! Definitely put yours up, you've got better photo's. Especially the ones of that Roughie


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 5, 2010)

lol did you sell the toad to china?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2010)

Good pics but I got a better piccy of a coastal. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...easter-trip-to-girraween-national-park-133655 (Jealous of your  roughy and angle head though)


----------



## greeny1 (Apr 5, 2010)

awesome fnds guys, love the first pic of the stephens.


----------



## thals (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool pics Dan! Though I have to laugh at your comment "...in the freezing cold (around 16 degrees)" :lol: Try herping early hours down in Tassie/Vicco


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful snakes thanks so much for sharing !! You must have had a lovely Easter. 

Elizabeth


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

thals said:


> Cool pics Dan! Though I have to laugh at your comment "...in the freezing cold (around 16 degrees)" :lol: Try herping early hours down in Tassie/Vicco



Before Matt yelled "Stepehens Banded!" I was sitting in my chair with a jumper on under my doonah, and I could see my breath! It was cold!
I think herping the early hours down there this time of year would be out of the question haha, I care not for hypothermia!


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 5, 2010)

awesome pics and finds mate


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

Noice! Very jealous! All I found were green tree frogs and a copper-tailed skink. Although the cat found the skink, so really all I found were frogs....


----------

